# Frozen Blueberries



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I just want to know where you guys get your frozen blueberries from in the uk as i want to add them to my whey/oat shakes but the fresh ones go out of date after about three days.

I've been getting frozen black forrest berries from aldi that has afew blueberries in aswell as cherries, blackberries etc. but i'd prefer to have just the blueberries.

I've looked in tesco, aldi and iceland and haven't found any so if any of you guys know any supermarkets or stores in the uk that sells them then i'd be really grateful.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Pannett said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just want to know where you guys get your frozen blueberries from in the uk as i want to add them to my whey/oat shakes but the fresh ones go out of date after about three days.
> 
> ...


 Just freeze fresh ones simple.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I know Tescos sell them cuz I get mine from there.....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bobbie_chan said:


> Actually generally the frozen thing lose its nutritious value. And absolutely the nutrition supplements are essential for the proper functioning of the body.As in today's busy schedule a person generally skips his meals and becomes weak day by day.But there is one online nutrition supplement provider http://www.no2max.com/ which gives the nutrition supplements to compensate with your skipped meal.


Plug or what? :whistling:

Frozen veg doesn't lose its nutritional content, so Im not 100% sure that berries or fruit would too, could be well wrong...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bobbie Chan ....frozen is often BETTER than fresh as its frozen at point of picking not ripened on the boat/plan on the way over or left to degrade on the shelf....

and agree blatent plug


----------

